# Windows Image Backup



## Glenn NK (Mar 23, 2013)

When using Defraggler to defrag my image drive, I notice that there is a folder called "Windows Image Backup".

System is Win 7 Pro.

Is this necessary?  I have my images backed up on a separate HDD and this takes up a lot of space (357,392,487 KB).

Glenn


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 23, 2013)

"WindowsImageBackup" is the folder that is created when you use the built-in Windows Backup and Restore utility to create a System Image. So I guess you must have run the utility some time in the past. However it has nothing to do with Lightroom or your image files backup, and I guess only you will know if you need to keep it or not.


----------



## Glenn NK (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you.

Apologies for getting the wrong subforum.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 24, 2013)

No worries about getting the wrong forum, Glenn....I just didn't want you to think this was somehow tied to your Lightroom backups.


----------

